# Please help: T5 HO or LED



## griffin_pak (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are the two competitors, same price










24" T5 Dual *48W *- Plant 6500K version

Features:
Dimensions - 23.50" x 5.00" x 1.70"
Supports 2x 24W T5 HO fluorescent lamps
Standard T5 sockets
Extendable bracket - 30.00" max extend

OR










24" - 36" Freshwater Bright LED by Beamworks
Use the 6500K white LED during the day and the Actinic Blue 460nm LED during the night. Long lasting LEDs with no bulb replacement required.

Extendable brackets - 24"-36".
Dimensions - 23.00" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 78 LEDs
*400 Lumen*
Super energy efficient *.06 watt LEDs*
*72x 6500K LEDs*
6x Actinic 460nm LEDs
*Uses 7 watts*

Any help is greatly appreciated, my biggest concern is will the LEDs be as bright as the T5s?


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

griffin_pak said:


> my biggest concern is will the LEDs be as bright as the T5s?


The LED fixture mentions 400 Lumens - that is the total output ?

24W T5HO are typically 2000 Lumens each.

If so; it would appear one fixture is ten times as bright


----------



## griffin_pak (Aug 11, 2011)

do note that my tank is only 12 inches high


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven't heard much yet about LED's being acceptable for planted tanks. Has the market improved? My LFS was very clear that everything they came across was for fish-only tanks on account of the LED's being too weak.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

griffin_pak said:


> do note that my tank is only 12 inches high


Here are a few facts from the same ballpark.

@ home I have a tank that is six inches tall {half high as yours}

This tank is lit by an un-reflectored f15t8 bulb. These bulbs are rated @ 700 lumens.
In my set-up the bulb rests on the rim. My apogee sensor tells me I am getting 40 PAR @ the substrate.

The LED fixture in question is about half the lumens - and you have twice the depth.:-k

A 24Wt5ho could be 2000 lumens / roughly *3X* as bright.:flame:

I go out on limb , and say

"keep shopping"


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Some LED fixtures put out PAR comparable to metal halide lights. (cree LEDs and whatever other 3 watt LEDs you can find actually). The pentration is also comparable when added with correct optics. The last longer, run cooler and add a shimmer affect. However unless you pay big $$$$ for a premade unit or are good with DiY they aren't very economical. The fixtures you see most the time at LFS suck big time. They normally use something horrible like .1watt LEDs.


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

i agreed with the above poster...LFS LED are made for fish only tanks. If you're planning to keep plants then I suggest buying T5 HO, unless you have the cash to get quality LED lighting.


----------



## griffin_pak (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions everyone, went with the T5HO, always like to "overkill"

you guys should see my diy stand.... diy tank thread coming soon


----------

